# A+ Certification



## mickeymbbc (Sep 30, 2007)

Can anyone post or PM me some inform regarding up to date A+Certification. I am looking for something like CD"S that I could buy and watch that has current information on the tests etc....I am currently taking classes but I learn many different ways. I heard that there are places that I can buy Cd''s with all the information that I need, but do not want to get scammed. I seen many different sites that you can purchase them on but Again....I do not want to get took for my money. I appreciate whom ever can help me find the correct information.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I have personally found books and CDs for CompTIA certifications published through Sybex to be great. When I did my slightly older A+ certification, I found my A+ Complete Study Guide from them to be very useful.

http://www.sybex.com/WileyCDA/Section/id-290615.html


----------



## mickeymbbc (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you very much!

Mike


----------



## RookieRyan (Oct 29, 2007)

I sat through an entire semester class that was preparing us for the A+. All I did was sit on the prep logic practice exams for about 2 hours, once a week and passed with flying colors. I took the first one and then the enterprise tech. I have been in the field for 2 years now, so that did help a lot. Make sure you brush up on your network printers and customer etiquette. It seems simple but they asked me a lot of those questions and they were tricky. Good luck to you.


----------

